# Need some in the NW Burbs of chicago with a plow controller



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a western unimount MVP. I think and im pretty sure the controller is bad but I really dont want to drop a couple hundred on one to find out it was something else. If anyone is in the area, and has a controller I could try I would really appreciate it. I could even drive to your location. All I want to do is plug it in and try it to see if it works or not. Please LMK if you can help me out!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

call freddy, they got to have one


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

or call masterhitch i bet theyd let u try one if you told em youd buy it if it fixes the problem. 
there cool to deal with, close to ya too


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

You work for valley?

I've never seen any of them run anything other than a straight blade but I suppose it worth a try. Thanks


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

ya - technically had guys workin under you last year  
craigs got a boss V on his truck. 
they said last year they got all sorts of parts as spares. prolly got a controller.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Nate! Lol


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

if ya dont mind a lil drive i belive CPW can test your controller. i know they were gunna test my Fishstick but didnt have the adapater. but them and fisher took care of it. got a new one Free of charge


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice! Im headed downt there today to get some stuff, Ill bring it along!


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i only deal with matt mcdermott, or larry for what it matters! if ya see the only yellow fisher V thats mine make sure u give it your blessing so it may stay 2gether this season!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I will run it over with a real plow, LOL


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

lol your so thoughtful!


----------

